# [SOLVED] macbook 4,1 LCD and boot camp problems



## ozziesironman (Jun 30, 2010)

first, my MacBook pro 4,1 (early 2008), is either in need of a new LCD, or a LVDS cable. the screen is garbled but totally usable, albeit somewhat annoying. (especially ebay, which the whites flash like a strobe light, for some reason). hooking it up to an external monitor is perfect. so I know its not affected by the infamous NVidia bad 8600GT chip. 

does this sound like a cable issue, or an LCD issue? and if LCD, which LCD would be better to get, a matte or a glossy? is it even interchangeable? its got a matte on it now. I can get a glossy complete assembly for about 30 bucks cheaper than a matte. is it worth the 30 bucks?

second issue... in windows 7 64bit, in boot camp, Batman Arkham Asylum will not open. but according to the cpu % widget, its around 70% usage, but no applications are showing up in task manager, nor services. is this game just refusing to open on this computer due to low specs? 

I bought this from a friend for 50 bucks, so im not too worried about if it wont run arkham asylum well enough, I know its outdated. its just frustrating that it will not open period. 

both OS's (mavericks and win7) are freshly installed.


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: macbook 4,1 LCD and boot camp problems*

It could be the LCD or the cable... it is a 6 year old computer so it really could be either. Hard to tell... even with looking at the parts. I generally replace them together anyway you never know the cable could have shorted the LCD, etc...

You will need to use the same LCD that is in the computer, so if it has Matte you need to use Matte. The Matte and Glossy have different "borders" around them for trim, so they aren't exactly the same. I personally prefer the Matte finish anyway.

If you aren't seeing the game open at all... I doubt it is because of low specs. You would usually get an error telling you that. However that is a Windows game not Mac.... so I can't really help you much.

Windows installed on Mac hardware... is still Windows. So you might want to ask in the Windows area about that specifically.


----------



## ozziesironman (Jun 30, 2010)

*Re: macbook 4,1 LCD and boot camp problems*

ok. thanks for the advice. heading over to the windows section. oh, one more thing. the keyboard backlighting has been weird ever since i replaced the keyboard. in mavericks it rarely works, and when it does, it flashes like theres a bad connection. in windows, it works great. most of the time. pressing the buttons in osx, shows that the backlighting is unavailable, then becomes available, then dies again. seem like a keyboard going out, or sound like a loose connection? i have automatic light control off in settings


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: macbook 4,1 LCD and boot camp problems*

Try installing a program called "Labtick" Lab Tick

It gives a little bit better control over keyboard lighting.


----------



## ozziesironman (Jun 30, 2010)

*Re: macbook 4,1 LCD and boot camp problems*



MartyF81 said:


> Try installing a program called "Labtick" Lab Tick
> 
> It gives a little bit better control over keyboard lighting.



works perfect. thanks!

and i updated video drivers and uninstalled and reinstalled batman, and now it launches but then stops working. reading into it supposedly its a huge issue with the update they put out. haven't downloaded the fix yet but that should fix it.


----------



## ozziesironman (Jun 30, 2010)

*Re: macbook 4,1 LCD and boot camp problems*

so i have accidentally figured out the LCD issue. its GOTTA be the cable. I'm testing out the Yosemite beta, and am messing with stuff.

so I hooked up the MBP to my external 22". googled how to shut off the built in LCD, and the only answer I got was to go into clamshell mode.
so while closing the lid i noticed the light changed. 
intrigued, i picked it up and messed with it a little. when its more than maybe 1/4 of the way open, the screen gets its weird look. but when its just about closed, the screen looks PERFECT. 

So I'm putting my money on the LVDS (correct spelling?) cable being either bad or kinked... either way, I'm ordering a new one on PowerbookMedic once I get paid. I have already checked the connections on both ends, so changing it out is no big deal to me. ill post back ! 

for the record.... Yosemite doesn't seem bad so far. Not too crazy about the new UI, but its better than Windows 8. Am I the only one who misses Snow Leopard???


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: macbook 4,1 LCD and boot camp problems*



ozziesironman said:


> Am I the only one who misses Snow Leopard???


Yes. LOL.

No there are a lot of people... but I am very excited for Yosemite. Its "Continuity" with iOS 8 is going to be amazing for me.

Plus I am looking forward to its "Dark Mode".


----------



## ozziesironman (Jun 30, 2010)

*Re: macbook 4,1 LCD and boot camp problems*



MartyF81 said:


> Yes. LOL.
> 
> No there are a lot of people... but I am very excited for Yosemite. Its "Continuity" with iOS 8 is going to be amazing for me.
> 
> Plus I am looking forward to its "Dark Mode".


you know, I just decided to check that out. So far, dark mode is ok. i like it on the dock, but not on the task bar. kind of makes text a little hard to read. plus it looks more like Linux with dark mode on. now i wonder if you can turn the dock dark, and leave the task bar light. 

mods, if I'm not allowed to talk about Yosemite, I apologize.


----------



## ozziesironman (Jun 30, 2010)

*Re: macbook 4,1 LCD and boot camp problems*

okay, it was the cable. heck of a time getting to it, lets just say i was surprised when the screen turned back on after reassembly. beautiful display. 12 bucks from PBM, shipping included, couldn't pass up. section closed, i guess. 

to anyone doing this job: pay attention. i didn't, and had to guess at what screws went where, and how that silver thing covering the bottom of the lcd went back on. i got 2 extra screws.... uh oh lol........ just take your time.


----------

